# V4 Steam engine Model



## galglg (Aug 2, 2013)

V4 Steam engine Model 

































http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTkwNzAzNjcy/v.swf
Overall dimensions: (mm)
Bore : 14mm
Stroke : 16mm
Each cylinder Capacity: 3ml
Planetary Gear ratio: 4:1
Flywheel diameter : 37mm
Output shaft : 5.5mm
Other Output shaft :4.5mm
O.A. Length : 150mm
O.A. Width : 110Mmm
O.A. Height : 90mm
Net weight : 130G


----------



## jgedde (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful engine!  Thanks for sharing...

John


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice engine. How long it take to build ?


----------



## kadora (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice steam engine.
It is possible to buy it on Ebay for 400 USD 
probably China production 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-small...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item232abfd6fa


----------



## kadora (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry this is correct address
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V4-cylind...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item232e3d1352


----------

